# Surf rod reel seat help



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Needing a good fix forone of my 13' surf rods. When I place the reel in its seat, the lower plastic ring that screws up to tighten it is cracked and keeps jumping the threads. I don't want to permanently have the reel on that rod, but what do you guys do to fix the plastic ring so it will work? I have 2 of my rods that are doing this and I have a 704z that is just waiting for me to fix the rod. Can't use either of them because of it. The rest of the sections of the rods are fine. Guess its time for a new rod, but that doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon. Wanted to be able and use this reel before my back surgery in October. Any advice will be greatly appreciated,

thanks guys!

Chris


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you temporarly put a small hose clamp around plastic nut to keep it from spreading when you tighten it, then wrap with electrical tape to keep from scratching yourself on the clamp????


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I think that's what I'm gonna try. I at first thought a strip tie would work, but the reel loosened when I tried that. I guess I didn't think of the hose clamp because I was thinking of making it slide eaily into the sand spike.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Shiznik (9/13/2009)*I think that's what I'm gonna try. I at first thought a strip tie would work, but the reel loosened when I tried that. I guess I didn't think of the hose clamp because *<U>I was thinking of making it slide eaily into the sand spike.</U>*


Use two of the small fuel line type ( open them completly and connect them together "69" and they should not be quite so bulky as a larger one would be )..............( Hey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Isuggested"69" in a non sexual way:letsdrink )


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I believe I have a few of them still hanging around from back when we used to drag race. Hey, did you ever get your new rods? 8500SS x2, 7500SS? They looked sweet in the pics!


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

criss cross the sip ties and use one quarter inch wide ties and you should not have any problem


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

you can also cut the thread nut portion off slide the hood section back into place then wrap electric tape in place to lock it down.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't want to show my ignorance, but do you have a pic of what a plate mount looks like and around how much they are? Its a shame, because I normally a few years back would've just bought another surf rod and been right back out there and been on the fish already. I can't wait to see the pics! Thanks for all your help!

Tight Lines!

Chris


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

PM sent.

I have a 10ft surf rod im almost finished with. It has a fuji plate seat. They run around $25-$30 not including anywork. If you live in or close to pensacola you can swing by my place and I can show you what one looks like and possably even help fix your rod. I actually have a new fuji plate seat ive never used. I might be able to help you out.


----------

